# Surge has a chunk missing from it? (Pics Attached)



## DelrayUber (Aug 21, 2017)

Noticed an odd surge formation in my area today. There looks like a chunk missing from the center. Any reason why?


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I get that crescent shape often in my area--whenever the epicentre of the surge is the part of campus next to the airport. The airport itself stays white.


----------



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

DelrayUber said:


> Noticed an odd surge formation in my area today. There looks like a chunk missing from the center. Any reason why?


Ya, I got this odd shaped surge the other day. Not sure what to make of it...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seems normal


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ant observer said:


> Ya, I got this odd shaped surge the other day. Not sure what to make of it...


Just UBER dicking the drivers around per usual.


----------



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Just UBER dicking the drivers around per usual.


You must be right because the same day had this surge showing. Notice the direction it's from? Its as if our business partner ie:boss, is saying: All you slaves near Pawtucket, get ready to S**k it!"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ant observer said:


> You must be right because the same day had this surge showing. Notice the direction it's from? Its as if our business partner ie:boss, is saying: All you slaves near Pawtucket, get ready to S**k it!"


Are you serious...

There REALLY is a town...

Named Pawtucket...???

Isn't that the same as...

The town on Family Guy...???

Or at least the name of the Brewery...

Rakos


----------



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Are you serious...
> 
> There REALKY is a town...
> 
> ...


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes. There is a town named Pawtucket. The family guy is Rhode Island based.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ant observer said:


> Ya, I got this odd shaped surge the other day. Not sure what to make of it...


Well, it's definitely not heading south, and the erection section of that surge is pointing in an upward direction. I'd bet all the female Uber drivers were jumping all over that surge just waiting for it to spew all over them. JMO



ant observer said:


> You must be right because the same day had this surge showing. Notice the direction it's from? Its as if our business partner ie:boss, is saying: All you slaves near Pawtucket, get ready to S**k it!"


I'd have to say "Ahhh f*ck it" to that Pawtucket surge.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Are you serious...
> 
> There REALLY is a town...
> 
> ...


Yes! In Rhode Island, where Seth McFarland is from!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I have driven into a nearby surge and manifested as a bubble of non-surge where ever I went.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. Yuck said:


> I have driven into a nearby surge and manifested as a bubble of non-surge where ever I went.


Me too !! I actually posted it on here and I called myself surge kryptonite because I literally drove a path through a giant wall of surge-everywhere I went the path cleared like the Red Sea.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Yuck said:


> I have driven into a nearby surge and manifested as a bubble of non-surge where ever I went.


So you are...

The UN-SURGE...8>)

Rakos


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

There are reasons a surge won’t show up in certain areas. A driver or 2 is sitting there. Or it’s a “zone or park” that doesn’t have roads or allow cars. 

My New Years night (pic attached) shows my whole city. A park and the airport stay clear of surge. 

Crazy enough, there were drivers queuing at the airport at 2am on New Year’s Eve when the entire city lit up red.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

DelrayUber said:


> Noticed an odd surge formation in my area today. There looks like a chunk missing from the center. Any reason why?


Federally protected areas such as parks, refuges, and some airports have blind spots from surges. In my town I've seen consistent voids from surge clouds.

Looks like a cut out.


----------

